

Ask HN: Designing an effective email notification system for a forum - maverhick

Most of the forums I've used/subscribed to are vbulletin or IPS based forums. Every time you make post and someone replies, you get an email notification.  Once you get even decently active, the no. of notifications just rocket up.  If 30 people replied to your post in a day, that is 30 email notifications. Damn.<p>Has anyone gotten email notifications for forums right? Any ideas?
======
frossie
Hmm I am pretty sure on quite a few of them (eg. mobileread.com) I have the
option of a daily thread digest of subscribed threads. Not sure what the
underlying platform is.

Off the top of my head I suspect what I really want is for any thread I mark
or reply to to be added to my RSS reader. AFAIK most platforms only offer per-
topic RSS subscriptions.

------
seven
<http://xing.com> does it pretty well...

Perhaps more or less like this: Build a notification-queue for each user;
store the time of the first item; every x check the queues if the first item
is older than x send all items as a batch and flush the queue.

